# [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 2 - Der Eisblock von der Alm



## Jarafi (19. April 2013)

*[Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 2 - Der Eisblock von der Alm*

*Review*​ 


*Alpenföhn
*​ 

*Brocken 2
*​ 


*Herzlich willkommen*​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ ​ 
*Danksagungen*

 Ein großes Dankeschön geht an *Alpenföhn* für das Sample!​ 


*Informationen zum Test*
  Im heutigen Test machen wir wieder einmal eine kleine  Wandertour auf den höchsten Berg im Norden von Deutschland, dem Brocken  mit 1141,1 Metern.
  Natürlich laufen wir nicht ‚physisch’ dort hin, sondern wir  beschäftigen uns ausschliesslich ‚im Geiste’ mit dem neuen Brocken 2 aus  dem Hause Alpenföhn.
  Dieser ist etwas kompakter als der „echte“ Brocken, verfügt aber  zusätzlich über einige Features, die der originale Brocken nicht hat.
  Neben einem neuen WingBoost 2 Lüfter im 140mm Format, setzt der  Brocken 2 für eine bessere RAM-Kompatibilität auf ein ansynchrones  Design und verfügt über ein spezielles Lamellendesign zur Optimierung  der Kühlleistung.

  Was der neue Brocken 2 sonst noch so drauf hat und wie er sich eigenen Thermalright Archon schlägt, schauen wir uns nun an.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




  Viel Spaß bei der Brocken-Wandertour!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iDCCI3X2Vis

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






*Was ihr so findet*


Sucht euch was aus und LOS gehts​ 
*I.Äußerlichkeiten*
01. Die Verpackung & der Lieferumfang

*II.Detailbetrachtung*
01. Der Kühler im Detail
 02. Die Montage

*III. Der Test*
01. Das Testsystem

*Die Temperaturmessungen*

Die Temperaturen auf dem Tischaufbau mit Serienlüfter bei 7V und 12V
Die Temperaturen im Gehäuse mit Serienlüfter bei 7V und 12V
Die Temperaturen auf dem Tisch mit Silent-Lüfter bei 12V
Die Temperaturen auf dem Tisch mit Performance-Lüfter bei 12V
Die Lautstärke

*IV. Resümee*



*I. Die Äußerlichkeiten*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Die Verpackung & der Lieferumfang*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
    Der Brocken 2 bekommt von Alpenföhn eine schwarze Verpackung spendiert.
  Auf der Front begrüßt uns gleich ein Bild unseres neuen Kühlkörpers mit WingBoost 2 Lüfter.
  Wie üblich befinden sich auf der Verpackung noch einige Features sowie  die technischen Details aufgelistet.; diese gibt’s weiter unten - wie  immer - in einer Tabelle.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
  Öffnen wir die Schachtel, so finden wir den Brocken 2,  den Wingboost 2, eine Montage-Anleitung sowie das Zubehörpaket sicher  verpackt vor.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





 

*II. Detailbetrachtung*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Der Kühler im Detail*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 

    Werfen wir nun einen genaueren Blick auf den Alpenföhn Brocken 2 und seine technischen Besonderheiten.
  Mit einem Gewicht von ca. 840g - mit Lüfter, gehört er zu den schwereren Vertretern im CPU-Kühlermarkt.
  Das Gewicht erklärt sich durch das Zwei-Kühlturm-Design sowie das raffinierte Lamellendesign. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

  Der Brocken 2 setzt auf ein in Dreier-Gruppen angeordnetes Lamellendesign.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Ein weiteres Interessantes Merkmal des Brocken 2 ist das asynchrone Kühlkörper-Design.
  Hört sich faszinierend an, ist es bei genauerer Betrachtung auch:  Dieses Design sorgt je nach Sockel und Einbauposition dafür, dass sich  RAM-Module mit beliebig hohem Heatspreader montieren lassen.
  Wird allerdings ein zweiter WingBoost 2 Lüfter montiert, kann es je nach Board zur Überlagerung des ersten RAM-Slots kommen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

    Für Frischluft sorgt ein brandneuer WingBoost 2 140-mm Lüfter; dieser verfügt über die von Alpenföhn bekannte Plus-Funktion.
  [FONT=&quot]Somit können bis zu drei Lüfter an einen PWM-Anschluss angebracht werden -  ohne groß mit Adaptern belästigt zu werden.

[/FONT] 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[FONT=&quot] 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/FONT] 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Werfen wir noch einen kurzen Blick auf die technischen Details:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




        Wie von Alpenföhn gewohnt, gibt die Verarbeitung des Brocken 2 keinen Anlass zur Kritik.





*Die Montage des Alpenföhn Gotthard*​ 
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
      Nun zur Montage des Brocken 2. Hier setzt  Alpenföhn auf das neues RockMount Montagesystem, das gegenüber dem  Vorgänger einiges anderes macht.

  Zum Test montiere  ich den Alpenföhn Brocken 2 auf einem AM3+-System mit FX-CPU.

  Zu allererst wird das AMD-Retention-Modul entfernt und zur Alpenföhn Multibackplate gegriffen.
  Hier gilt es nun zu beachten, dass zunächst die INTEL-Abstands-Halter  entfernt werden müssen, sowie die Backplate auf die AMD-Seite gedreht  werden muss.
  Die jeweilige Backplate-Beschriftung AMD/Intel zeigt jeweils zum Mainboard.
  Nun wird der AMD-Abstands-Halter eingesetzt sowie an den vier Bohrungen die Isolierpads aufgeklebt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Hier entsteht ein kleiner Nachteil: Sind die Pads einmal aufgeklebt  und will man wieder auf INTEL umsteigen, so drücken die  INTEL-Abstandshalter die Pads ab, da diese nur einmal einsetzbar sind.
  Eine Wiederverwendung der Pads lässt sich somit nicht garantieren



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Nun werden die vier Gewindebolzen sowie die vier Abstandshalter.  montiert. Die Abstandshalter sorgen zum einen für den richtigen Abstand  zwischen Montagerahmen und Mainboard, zum anderen dafür, dass die  Gewindebolzen nicht mehr herausfallen.
  Jetzt wird der Montagerahmen für den Kühler zusammengebaut.
  Eine Besonderheit an dem jetzigen Montage-Rahmen besteht darin, dass  der Kühler hier in alle vier Richtungen ohne Probleme ausgerichtet  werden kann ohne Bügel austauschen zu müssen.
  Nun wird der Montagerahmen mit vier Rändelschrauben auf den vier Gewindebolzen fixiert.

  Eine sehr gute Lösung.


  Zum Schluss Wärmeleitpaste auf die CPU, den Kühler mit dem Querbügel  in der gewünschten Ausrichtung verschrauben, Lüfter dran anklemmen und  anschließen - und fertig.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



    Je nach Einbauposition und Lüfterbestückung bietet der Brocken 2 Platz für beliebig hohe RAM-Riegel.
  Die Montage dauert ca. 10-15 Minuten und ist mit einfachem Werkzeug durchführbar.



Die Montageschritte in Kurzform




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*III. der Test*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 
*Das Testsystem*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
Für den Kühlertest kommt ein aktuelles AMD-System mit einer FX-CPU zum Einsatz.
  Der FX-8150 wird in meinem Test mit einem Takt von 4,0 GHz betrieben, um den Kühlern ordentlich auf den Zahn zu fühlen.
 Die weiteren Details des Testsystem entnehmt ihr den beiden Tabellen.
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Die Temperaturmessungen*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​        Die Temperaturmessungen finden auf einem offenen Tischaufbau  statt,   wobei die jeweilige Zimmertemperatur von den aktuellen   CPU-Temperaturen  abgezogen wird. 

  Da das komplette Setup überarbeitet wurde, kommt hier das neue Testverfahren zum Einsatz.
  Die Kühler werden sowohl mit der Serienbelüftung getestet, als auch    mit den beiden Noiseblocker-Lüftern als Referenzlüfter für alle Kühler.
  Ein Multiframe M12-P für die Performance-Systeme und ein M12-S1 für Silentsysteme.
  Beide werden mit voller Drehzahl betrieben.
  Außerdem wird bei jedem Test dieselbe Wärmeleitpaste in Form von Arctic MX2 verwendet. 

  Somit haben wir eine nette Übersicht der Kühler mit ihren Serienlüfter und den Kühlern mit dem jeweilig gleichen Lüfter.

  Nach jeweils 30 Minuten  werden die Temperaturen im Modus IDLE bzw.    FULL abgelesen und der Test noch einmal wiederholt um möglichst    aussagekräftige Ergebnisse zu erhalten.
  Alle Temperaturen sind abzüglich der zum Testzeitpunkt herrschenden Raumtemperatur angegeben.
  Die Raumtemperatur entnehmt ihr bitte den Tabellen vor den jeweiligen Temperaturtests

*Verglichen wird der Kühler im Test mit dem High-End Singel Tower von Thermalright, dem Archon SB-E*


Zum Einsatz kommen die Modi:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







*Die Temperaturen auf dem Tischaufbau mit Serienbelüftung bei 7V und 12V*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ Bei den Temperaturmessungen auf dem offenem Tischaufbau liegt der Brocken 2 mit einem WingBoost 2 Lüfter einen Hauch hinter dem Archon.
Setzt man auf zwei WingBoost 2 Lüfter, schlägt der Brocken 2 den Archon natürlich.
 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Die Temperaturen im Gehäuse mit**Serienbelüftung bei 7V und 12V*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Hier zeigt sich das selbe Bild wie beim offenen Tischaufbau.
Nur sinken die Temperaturen um 1-2 °C.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*Die Temperaturen auf dem Tisch mit Silent-Lüfter bei 12V*

Mit dem Silent-Lüfter steigt die Temperatur natürlich aufgrund der  geringen Drehzahl weiter an, dafür arbeitet der Kühler mit dem  Noiseblocker fast lautlos.
Auch hier bietet der Brocken 2 fast eine identische Kühlleistung.

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Die Temperaturen auf dem Tisch mit Performance-Lüfter bei 12V*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ Mit dem Performance Lüfter nährt sich der Alpenföhn Brocken 2 dem Archon nahe an und erreicht fast die identische Kühlleistung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Die Lautstärke*


*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​  Wie schlägt sich der Brocken 2, bzw. besser ausgedrückt der beiliegende WingBoost 2 Lüfter bei der Lautstärke.
Unter 12-V Lüfterspannung vernimmt man lediglich mit dem Ohr direkt neben dem Lüfter ein leichtes Rauschen des Luftstromes.
Legen wir 7-V Lüfterspannung an, ist der Lüfter nicht mehr von anderen Systemkomponenten zu Unterscheiden.

In Punkto Lautstärke macht der WingBoost 2 Lüfter alles richtig.



*IV. Resümee*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
        Vom Brocken 2 wieder zu Hause folgt mein Fazit über Norddeutschlands höchsten Berg.

  Der Brocken 2 zeichnet sich durch eine hochwertige Verarbeitung aus und verfügt über den neuen WingBoost 2 Lüfter.
  Dieser sieht nicht nur sehr schick aus - Stichwort „Turbine“ -,  sondern weiss auch mit der Lautstärke und den gebotenen Temperaturen zu  überzeugen.
  In Kombination mit dem Brocken 2 zeigt der Wingboost 2, wozu die  beiden neuen Produkte in der Lage sind; wie oben schon erwähnt,  überzeugt der Brocken 2 vor allem mit sehr gutem Temperatur-Verhalten.
  Dazu kommen weitere Features wie eine sehr hohe RAM-Kompatibilität und  eine freie Ausrichtung auf der CPU, ohne Montagebügel wechseln zu  müssen.
Die Montage gefällt mir auch sehr gut, ist sehr durchdacht gelöst und mit einfachem Werkzeug durchführbar.


Lediglich die Tatsache mit den AMD-Abstand-Pads, die nicht wiederklebend, sind stört etwas.
  Ansonsten kann ich dem Kühler für eine OVP von 40-€ meine volle  Kaufempfehlung aussprechen, der Preis wird aber normalerweise noch etwas  nachgeben - und damit wird der Kühler noch attraktiver.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Die Awards

*
*Viel Kühlleistung und wenig Lautstärke: 2 Dinge die den Brocken 2 und den Wingboost 2 im Doppelpack auszeichnen.!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




*Weitere Links zum Produkt*

*Alpenföhn Brocken 2 im PCGH-Preisvergleich.* 

*Alpenföhn Brocken 2 auf der Alpenföhn Webseite.*





*Weitere Links zu mir und meinen Reviews*

Für mehr abgefahrene Reviews, Bild und und und, besucht Jarafi Reviews auf Facebook

*Facebookseite von Jarafi - Dem Hardwarechecker*

Die passenden Videos gibt es bei meinem Youtube-Kanal

*Youtube-Kanal von Jarafi - Dem harwdarechecker*


----------



## Jarafi (19. April 2013)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 2 - Der Eisblock von der Alm*

Zur Review
*Alpenföhn Brocken 2*​


----------

